# The cost of overlapping



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Trimble (GPS) rep. talks about the costs of overlapping in just a 80 acre field.

Regards, Mike

What a Difference Two Feet Can Make | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I like ben he's brings forth a lot of good thoughts and info. Thank you Vol keep em comming
ps and to think how dad use to rip my azz if I made a couple skippers while planting wheat!


----------

